

The Evolution Theory Upside Down - meriba
http://www.evolution-is-degeneration.com/

======
billswift
The summary page, [http://www.evolution-is-
degeneration.com/index.asp?PaginaID=...](http://www.evolution-is-
degeneration.com/index.asp?PaginaID=1102) , says explicitly that this is an
argument for Intelligent Design. On the summary page alone I saw at least 5
obvious errors of theory or fact. In other words, don't waste your time.

~~~
meriba
So, in other words, you saw 5 things you don't agree with, and you don't agree
with Intelligent Design, and you conclude that it _must_ be wrong.

If you're no scientist, it's very hard to find errors in this theory, and the
book is citing many scientists agreeing with the author.

No, it's not that simple to discard new theories, since this one is very
elaborate, and has gone through reviews by some scientist. And this one is
really, really interesting.

If you prejudge that easily, you may exclude yourself from learning many
interesting things.

------
omarchowdhury
Is this a joke?

~~~
fburnaby
It's a joke, but I'm afraid it's author doesn't seem to think so.

~~~
meriba
Yes Sir, You Are Right(TM):

All the people disagreeing with Galileo would have answered the same (stupid
-- oh, sorry!!) way as you Sir, did.

